# Erreur => Mémoire insuffisante



## Sitdown (10 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous les Macophiles !

J'ai besoin de quelques conseils. J'ai un powermac g4 avec 128mo de ram avec mac os
9.2. Il arrive régulièrement que j'ai un message d'erreur sous excel de mémoire insuffisante et des lenteurs d'impressions notamment de pdf.
Je me demandais si c'était bien raisonnable d'avoir seulement 128mo de ram sous un g4
ou si celà peut trés bien fonctionner et le problème de mémoire vient d'une mauvaise config système du g4. merci pour vos renseignements.    

david


----------



## jhk (10 Janvier 2005)

128 Mo sous OS9, ce n'est pas beaucoup, mais tu devrais pouvoir t'en sortir avec Excel.
Quand Excel fonctionne, va dans Menu Pomme/A propos de ce Mac... S'il te reste de la mémoire, alloue-là en partie à Excel. N'hésite pas à utiliser la mémoire virtuelle.Un document PDF à imprimer prend beaucoup d'espace mémoire : c'est normal si l'impression est longue.


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2005)

Sitdown a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous les Macophiles !
> 
> J'ai besoin de quelques conseils. J'ai un powermac g4 avec 128mo de ram avec mac os
> 9.2. Il arrive régulièrement que j'ai un message d'erreur sous excel de mémoire insuffisante et des lenteurs d'impressions notamment de pdf.
> ...


 
 Salut ! 
 En fait, Mac OS 9.2 a besoin de tes 128 Mo ! 
 Donc, rajoute de la RAM selon tes besoins... 
 (La mémoire virtuelle n'est jamais une solution à long terme, c'est un pis-aller !)


----------



## Sitdown (11 Janvier 2005)

=> 128MO !
 Pourtant quand on va menu pomme Mac os 9 réserve à peu prés 40 MO....


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2005)

Sitdown a dit:
			
		

> => 128MO !
> Pourtant quand on va menu pomme Mac os 9 réserve à peu prés 40 MO....


 
 Certes, mais lorsque tu fais tourner d'autres applications, tu solicites aussi le système et là il lui faut plus...


----------



## 123sylvainv (16 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais lorsque tu fais tourner d'autres applications, tu solicites aussi le système et là il lui faut plus...



J'ai le même problème, OS9 n'utilise que 40Mo alors que j'ai 750Mo de RAM et plein de Go de DD libres, et pendant un jeu (pas vraiment gourmand), j'ai le message "Out of memory. ... is enable to continue. Try increase the memory partition".


----------



## 123sylvainv (16 Janvier 2005)

Ca fait ça avec d'autres jeux.
Juste avant que ça plante, je vais sur le Finder, je vais dans "à propos de ce Mac" dans le menu Pomme, et là, on a la liste des programmes qui tournent.
En face de chaque programme, il y a une barre de défilement (style celle du démarrage), qui indique la part de mémoire utilisée.
Par ex : je lance juste mon jeu, et je vais sur cette fenêtre :
le jeu prend 9 Mo, et sa barre est remplie d'un quart environ
OS9 prend 46 Mo, et la barre est au taquet (100% quoi)

Est-ce que le problème de mémoire ne vient pas du fait qu'OS9 a besoin de plus que 46 Mo à ce moment ?
Si oui, pour résoudre ce point, comment augmenter la mémoire allouée à OS9 ?


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

123sylvainv a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait ça avec d'autres jeux.
> Juste avant que ça plante, je vais sur le Finder, je vais dans "à propos de ce Mac" dans le menu Pomme, et là, on a la liste des programmes qui tournent.
> En face de chaque programme, il y a une barre de défilement (style celle du démarrage), qui indique la part de mémoire utilisée.
> Par ex : je lance juste mon jeu, et je vais sur cette fenêtre :
> ...


 
 La mémoire virtuelle est-elle activée ?


----------



## 123sylvainv (17 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> La mémoire virtuelle est-elle activée ?


 
Oui, il y a 800 Mo.
Mais il n'y a pas de disque virtuel. Ca sert à quelque chose ?


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

123sylvainv a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il y a 800 Mo.
> Mais il n'y a pas de disque virtuel. Ca sert à quelque chose ?


 
 Désactive-la.
 Comme tu as 750 Mo de RAM, tu n'en a pas besoin, normalement...


----------



## 123sylvainv (17 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Désactive-la.
> Comme tu as 750 Mo de RAM, tu n'en a pas besoin, normalement...



C'est fait, et ça plante encore


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

123sylvainv a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait, et ça plante encore


 
 Ca viendrait peut-être de tes barrettes de RAM...
 Fais l'essai en enlevant une à une celles que tu as rajoutées...


----------



## HeliO (17 Janvier 2005)

123sylvainv a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait, et ça plante encore



Et si tu allouais tout simplement un peu plus de mémoire à ton jeu (pomme-I sur l'appli) ?  
Il a peut-être besoin de plus de 9 Mo en cours de jeu pour fonctionner, d'où le message d'errueur...


----------



## 123sylvainv (17 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca viendrait peut-être de tes barrettes de RAM...
> Fais l'essai en enlevant une à une celles que tu as rajoutées...



J'en ai pas rajouté, elles y étaient avant (1 de 256 et 1 de 512Mo).
Ca peut vraiment faire quelque chose ?  
Comment les enlever ?


----------



## 123sylvainv (17 Janvier 2005)

helio a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu allouais tout simplement un peu plus de mémoire à ton jeu (pomme-I sur l'appli) ?
> Il a peut-être besoin de plus de 9 Mo en cours de jeu pour fonctionner, d'où le message d'errueur...



J'ai vérifié avec Pomme+I, et il y avait ce qu'il fallait d'alloué. Et ça le fait avec d'autres programmes. 

Par contre, la barre dans "à propos de cet ordinateur" est toujours quasi au maxi sur OS9 juste avant de lancer le jeu. Peut-on allouer plus à OS9 ?  

A si, j'oubliais : je viens de faire une mise à jour OS9.2.1 vers 9.2.2 (+màj système), et là, plus de plantage après le message "out of memory....try to increase the memory partition", juste un retour sur le bureau.


----------



## HeliO (17 Janvier 2005)

Sous Os 9, c'est le système qui prend ce dont il a besoin pour fonctionner, tu ne peux pas lui allouer plus de RAM, par contre pour tes applications, il ne faut pas toujours se fier à ce qui est écrit comme mémoire recommandée, minimum etc... Rien ne t'empêche d'allouer plus de RAM à une appli que ses réglages par défaut. Plus une appli aura de RAM plus elle sera à l'aise pour tourner, maintenant il faut aussi que tu fasses attention à ne pas donner toute ta RAM libre à une seule appli car les autres ne s'ouvriraient plus ou elle refuseraient de fonctionner en te mettant un beau message comme celui que tu as à l'écran en ce moment. 
Pourquoi n'essaies-tu pas d'allouer 20 Mo à ton jeu (en mémoire minimum), tu verras bien ce qui se passe et tu pourras toujours revenir en arrière si cela ne règle pas ton problème.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Janvier 2005)

helio a dit:
			
		

> Sous Os 9, c'est le système qui prend ce dont il a besoin pour fonctionner, tu ne peux pas lui allouer plus de RAM, par contre pour tes applications, il ne faut pas toujours se fier à ce qui est écrit comme mémoire recommandée, minimum etc... Rien ne t'empêche d'allouer plus de RAM à une appli que ses réglages par défaut. Plus une appli aura de RAM plus elle sera à l'aise pour tourner, maintenant il faut aussi que tu fasses attention à ne pas donner toute ta RAM libre à une seule appli car les autres ne s'ouvriraient plus ou elle refuseraient de fonctionner en te mettant un beau message comme celui que tu as à l'écran en ce moment.
> Pourquoi n'essaies-tu pas d'allouer 20 Mo à ton jeu (en mémoire minimum), tu verras bien ce qui se passe et tu pourras toujours revenir en arrière si cela ne règle pas ton problème.



Excellent conseil, de plus, il est aussi utile d'activer la mémoire virtuelle, sans changer son niveau (par ex : avec 128 mo de ram, elle devrait se caler sur 129 Mo). Ca permet d'activer le "mappage mémoire", qui fait que chaque appli consomme un peu moins de mémoire pour fonctionner, sauf le système, qui lui en consomme BEAUCOUP MOINS.


----------



## 123sylvainv (18 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Excellent conseil, de plus, il est aussi utile d'activer la mémoire virtuelle, sans changer son niveau (par ex : avec 128 mo de ram, elle devrait se caler sur 129 Mo). Ca permet d'activer le "mappage mémoire", qui fait que chaque appli consomme un peu moins de mémoire pour fonctionner, sauf le système, qui lui en consomme BEAUCOUP MOINS.



Bon ben, j'ai essayé de remettre la mémoire virtuelle, et en fait c'est ça qui le fait planter après le message.
J'ai aussi alloué BEAUCOUP PLUS   que ce qui était recommandé pour le jeu, mais ça met toujours "out of memory....".

Qu'est-ce que je peux encore essayer ?


----------



## HeliO (18 Janvier 2005)

Je ne sais plus si mes souvenirs sont très frais... Si je me souviens bien, il y a trois champs pour la mémoire quand on fait _pomme i_ : mémoire maximum, mémoire souhaitée, et mémoire minimum... C'est bien ça ? 
Est-ce que tu as bien saisis la même valeur dans les trois champs, supérieur à celle qui s'y trouvait avant ?
Si ça ne marche pas, je n'ai pas d'autre solution à te proposer. Quelqu'un de plus familier que moi avec Os 9 pourra peut-être t'aider...  J'avoue que ça fait un moment que je ne l'ai pas lancé.


----------



## 123sylvainv (19 Janvier 2005)

helio a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus si mes souvenirs sont très frais... Si je me souviens bien, il y a trois champs pour la mémoire quand on fait _pomme i_ : mémoire maximum, mémoire souhaitée, et mémoire minimum... C'est bien ça ?
> Est-ce que tu as bien saisis la même valeur dans les trois champs, supérieur à celle qui s'y trouvait avant ?
> Si ça ne marche pas, je n'ai pas d'autre solution à te proposer. Quelqu'un de plus familier que moi avec Os 9 pourra peut-être t'aider...  J'avoue que ça fait un moment que je ne l'ai pas lancé.


 
Il y a effectivement 3 valeurs, mais seulement 2 qu'on peut changer : minimum et souhaitée. Et si on augmente que la mini, un message d'erreur apparait en disant qu'il faut aussi augmenter l'autre valeur.


----------



## jhk (19 Janvier 2005)

La mémoire virtuelle permet d'optimiser la gestion de la mémoire : entre autre, de placer sur le disque dur des données qui sont peu utilisées, et ainsi de réserver l'espace RAM pour les données très demandées. Cependant, la vitesse d'accès à la RAM est très supérieur à celui du disque dur. Pour la performance des jeux, la mémoire virtuelle peut être un frein. Certains jeux déconseillent purement et simplement son usage. Mon (humble) conseil : blinde la RAM allouée dans "Lire les informations" case "Mémoire souhaitée", surtout si tu as tendance à jouer toutes options à fond. 768Mo de RAM sous OS9, ça te laisse quasiment 700 Mo pour les applications, profites-en.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2005)

123sylvainv a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben, j'ai essayé de remettre la mémoire virtuelle, et en fait c'est ça qui le fait planter après le message.
> J'ai aussi alloué BEAUCOUP PLUS   que ce qui était recommandé pour le jeu, mais ça met toujours "out of memory....".
> 
> Qu'est-ce que je peux encore essayer ?



C'est quoi comme jeu ? parceque là, ça évoque un lointain souvenir pour moi, où c'était Quick Draw ou Open GL, je ne sais plus bien, qui manquait de mémoire. en fait, à l'époque, j'avais réinstallé le coupable, et c'était reparti.


----------



## 123sylvainv (19 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi comme jeu ? parceque là, ça évoque un lointain souvenir pour moi, où c'était Quick Draw ou Open GL, je ne sais plus bien, qui manquait de mémoire. en fait, à l'époque, j'avais réinstallé le coupable, et c'était reparti.



C'est Heroes II (je sais, c'est un vieux jeu, et en plus je l'ai déjà fini une fois sur mon ancien PC :rose: ), et il doit pas être très gourmand en ressources. J'essayerais de le réinstaller. Mais ça m'a fait la même chose sur un autre jeu (Monkey Island).

Pour répondre à jhk, j'ai alloué 60Mo alors qu'il recommande 10Mo. Jusqu'où essayer pour être sûr que c'est autre chose qui coince...  

Enfin, il y a ce qu'a dit macmarco : enlever une des 2 barrettes de RAM. Vu l'opération (en fait, je sais pas comment faire), quelqu'un peut me confirmer l'utilité de le tenter ? :affraid:


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

123sylvainv a dit:
			
		

> C'est Heroes II (je sais, c'est un vieux jeu, et en plus je l'ai déjà fini une fois sur mon ancien PC :rose, et il doit pas être très gourmand en ressources. J'essayerais de leréinstaller. Mais ça m'a fait la même chose sur un autre jeu (MonkeyIsland).
> 
> Pour répondre à jhk, j'ai alloué 60Mo alors qu'il recommande 10Mo.Jusqu'où essayer pour être sûr que c'est autre chose qui coince...
> 
> Enfin, il y a ce qu'a dit macmarco : enlever une des 2 barrettes deRAM. Vu l'opération (en fait, je sais pas comment faire), quelqu'unpeut me confirmer l'utilité de le tenter ? :affraid:



Pour les barettes, comme c'est un iMac, je ne peux pas t'aider...
Vas voir sur MacBidouille, il y a peut-être des explications(peut-être même avec des photos....) 

As-tu essayé une mise à jour du système ? (lequel, au fait ? Menu pomme, à propos de ce Mac...)


----------



## HeliO (19 Janvier 2005)

Si c'était du aux barrettes de RAM, l'alerte devrait se manifester aussi pour d'autres applis non ?


----------



## 123sylvainv (19 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pour les barettes, comme c'est un iMac, je ne peux pas t'aider...
> Vas voir sur MacBidouille, il y a peut-être des explications(peut-être même avec des photos....)
> 
> As-tu essayé une mise à jour du système ? (lequel, au fait ? Menu pomme, à propos de ce Mac...)



Ok pour les barrettes, j'essayerais la manip.  

Sur OS9, j'ai la version 9.2.2, et j'ai aussi mis à jour le firmware, donc tout est up to date.

Mais c'est vrai que comme dit helio, si c'est la RAM ça le fait pour toutes les applis.
Ce qu'il y a, c'est que j'ai une partition OSX10.3, et une partition OS9. OS9 ne sert qu'aux jeux que j'ai récupéré avec le Mac, et comme les 2 seuls jeux que j'ai essayé pour le moment ont le problème de mémoire... A voir


----------



## HeliO (19 Janvier 2005)

Ce qui me fait dire que ce ne sont pas tes barrettes de RAM qui sont en cause, si c'était le cas tu aurais eu aussi des problèmes en étant sous Os X qui est beaucoup plus pointilleux qu'Os 9 pour ça. 
La piste de Pascal 77 peut être intéressante, à voir donc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2005)

helio a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me fait dire que ce ne sont pas tes barrettes de RAM qui sont en cause, si c'était le cas tu aurais eu aussi des problèmes en étant sous Os X qui est beaucoup plus pointilleux qu'Os 9 pour ça.
> La piste de Pascal 77 peut être intéressante, à voir donc...



Ah ben non, vu que c'était pas ce jeux là, en fait, sur Heroes II le problème, c'est que la dernière version de Mac OS sous laquelle il tourne est la 9.1. A partir de la 9.2, il plante systématiquement avec ce message dès qu'on veux sauvegarder. C'est ce qui avait décidé mon fiston à passer à Heroes III. :rateau:


----------



## jhk (20 Janvier 2005)

123sylvainv a dit:
			
		

> Pour répondre à jhk, j'ai alloué 60Mo alors qu'il recommande 10Mo. Jusqu'où essayer pour être sûr que c'est autre chose qui coince...


 Comme ça, ça devrait largement passer. J'aurai tendance à écarter la piste barettes mémoire : si le problème venait de là, il se manifesterait sous OS9 et OSX, avec n'importe quelle application. La piste de pascal77 est intéressante à suivre ... Vérifie les éléments nécessaires (extensions, versions et activation). J'ai joué il n'y a pas si longtemps à Monkey Island sous OS9.2.2. Et ça marchait très bien. Vu que tes problèmes apparaissent avec des jeux, j'irais bien jeter un ½il du côté des InputSprocket, QuickTime, Accélérateur graphique, Son ... Au pire, essaie carrément avec Extensions désactivées pour voir.


----------



## HeliO (20 Janvier 2005)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> Vu que tes problèmes apparaissent avec des jeux, j'irais bien jeter un ½il du côté des InputSprocket, QuickTime, Accélérateur graphique, Son ... Au pire, essaie carrément avec Extensions désactivées pour voir.



Ou encore en ne gardant que les extensions d'origine.
Il est possible aussi qu'il y  ai des extensions en double (installer par le jeu), qui rentreraient en conflits, genre une en fr et la même avec un nom anglais par exemple...


----------



## 123sylvainv (20 Janvier 2005)

Ok pour Heroes II qui plante quand on sauvegarde : je passe donc directement à Heroes III que j'ai aussi. 

Ou je reviens à OS9.1 

Pour Mankey Island, je n'ai pas vu le message d'erreur : je vais réessayer. 

En tous cas, merci à vous tous pour votre aide, la solution n'était pas évidente.


----------



## 123sylvainv (20 Janvier 2005)

123sylvainv a dit:
			
		

> Ok pour Heroes II qui plante quand on sauvegarde : je passe donc directement à Heroes III que j'ai aussi.
> 
> Ou je reviens à OS9.1
> 
> ...



Bon, ben j'ai regardé, et j'ai pas OS9.1 mais OS9.2, donc je laisse tomber Heroes II.
Je regarde le problème avec Mo,key Island et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## 123sylvainv (21 Janvier 2005)

123sylvainv a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben j'ai regardé, et j'ai pas OS9.1 mais OS9.2, donc je laisse tomber Heroes II.
> Je regarde le problème avec Mo,key Island et je vous tiens au courant.



J'avais pas réessayé Monkey Island depuis le passage à OS9.2.2, et en fait ça marche


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2005)

123sylvainv a dit:
			
		

> Il y a effectivement 3 valeurs, mais seulement 2 qu'on peut changer : minimum et souhaitée. Et si on augmente que la mini, un message d'erreur apparait en disant qu'il faut aussi augmenter l'autre valeur.



Effectivement, pour modifier la première valeur, il faut avoir recours à ResEdit, mais c'est inutile, cette valeur est seulement un conseil, et n'a aucune incidence de fonctionnement.

Pour la seconde, le message en question n'apparait que si la valeur mini entrée est supérieure à la valeur souhaitée. Si c'est le cas, il faut d'abord augmenter la valeur souhaitée.

Quant à la signification de ces valeurs, cest la suivante :
- Valeur souhaitée : c'est la quantité de mémoire qui sera utilisée par l'application si elle est disponible. si la mémoire disponible est inférieure, toute la mémoire disponible sera utilisée (avec risque d'incident système si ce dernier à besoin d'augmenter sa propre partition mémoire).

-Valeur mini, si la mémoire disponible est inférieure à cette valeur, l'application refusera de se lancer, avec un message d'erreur vous demandant de quitter d'autres applications. C'est donc la valeur plancher, qui, pour bien faire devrait au minimum être fixée au niveau de la mémoire recommandée (celle qu'on ne peux pas modifier).


----------



## 123sylvainv (23 Mai 2005)

123sylvainv a dit:
			
		

> Ok pour Heroes II qui plante quand on sauvegarde : je passe donc directement à Heroes III que j'ai aussi ou je reviens à OS9.1



Question débile : j'ai que l'install d'OS9.2.1, est-ce que c'est possible d'installer OS9.1 quand même, c-à-d de télécharger une "anti-mise-à-jour" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mai 2005)

Ah non, ils n'ont pas prévu ce cas de figure.


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mai 2005)

Seule solution pour repasser en 9.1, faire une sauvegarde :modo:  et reinstaller un systeme 9 puis faire la MaJ 9.1


----------



## 123sylvainv (24 Mai 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Seule solution pour repasser en 9.1, faire une sauvegarde :modo:  et reinstaller un systeme 9 puis faire la MaJ 9.1



Bien sûr ça paraît logique... Mais comme j'ai que l'install de OS9.2...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2005)

Autre hypothèse, ce n'est pas ton jeu qui manque de mémoire. s'il utilise OpenGL, essaie de réinstaller ce dernier, j'avais jadis solutionné ainsi un problème similaire. Si c'était ton jeu, il te demanderait de quitter d'autres applis pour libérer de la place. Une autre possibilité, tu as mis trop de mémoire pour ton jeu, il n'en reste plus assez pour le système. il faudrait que ton jeu+le système au moment du lancement = mémoire dispo - 2 ou 3 Mo.


----------



## 123sylvainv (26 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Autre hypothèse, ce n'est pas ton jeu qui manque de mémoire. s'il utilise OpenGL, essaie de réinstaller ce dernier, j'avais jadis solutionné ainsi un problème similaire. Si c'était ton jeu, il te demanderait de quitter d'autres applis pour libérer de la place. Une autre possibilité, tu as mis trop de mémoire pour ton jeu, il n'en reste plus assez pour le système. il faudrait que ton jeu+le système au moment du lancement = mémoire dispo - 2 ou 3 Mo.




Non, en fait c'est le jeu qui bug sur OS9.2 (il tourne sans problème sur antérieur)


----------

